# Food allergies



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

So after my kids had to go to an allergist I was curious if anyone has seen an uptick in food allergies with their patrons and if so how it has impacted business. I'm sure the standard shellfish/gluten/peanuts has gone up but I am also curious about fringe ones besides these. (My children have coconut and egg allergies.)


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

My understanding is that there is serious debate among US allergenists as to whether the uptick is a matter of reporting, an actual increase, or an increase in medical perception. You can find serious, reputable data interpretations to represent pretty much any combination and extremity of those basic points.


----------

